# 18 Month Old GSD needs new home Ontario



## Elif (Apr 19, 2014)

From Ontario -Canada.

Although it absolutely breaks my heart, I am looking for a rescue for my 18 month old male GSD. I got him when he was 7 months old, and although he is amazing with me, he immediately began showing aggression towards other animals and children. Last week he nipped a woman walking by our house. I have tried trainers but never with lasting effects. People have suggested that he would do better on a large property to burn off energy but I struggle to just post an add for him given his issues with aggression. People are also suggesting he needs to be put down but I cannot even fathom this. I desprately need to find him a home where his needs are fully met. He is excellent with me and I believe with the proper owner he has potential to be an amazing dog. I have seen him get along really well with another german shepherd so I know he can do it. Any suggestions???


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I feel really bad for you, being in this situation. Where in Ontario are you located? There are some very knowledgeable members here from Ontario, so they might have an idea for you.

Why did your pup nip the woman? Is your pup truly aggressive, or just lacking in training? PLEASE don't take that as an insult, like I'm implying you haven't tried, since you even wrote that you've had outside training help - it's just that I know young GSDs can be a handful, and I also know some trainers are nothing more than dog lovers, and that's not helpful in many cases. Hugs, I know this must be heartbreaking for you!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Are you sure its aggression and not an excited or anxious dog?


----------



## Elif (Apr 19, 2014)

I live outside of Toronto. I have used two different types of trainers, one for obedience and socializing and he told me never to have the dog out without a muzzle on him. My second trainer works with german shepherds and he is the trainer who got my dog to play with another dog really well. He indicated that it was my energy causing the problems because I was anxious about the dog biting. He did not feel my dog had a real aggression problem. I have made improvements on how I work with him and continue to try to burn his energy off as much as possible before going into situations where he'll be around dogs or kids. I have two nieces who I used to have over at least on a weekly basis and now don't have them here hardly at all because I just can't trust him with them. I have had them repeatedly give him treats and sit calmly and not touch him or make eye contact and I've kept them separated so that I'm not anxious and he can see its okay that they are here, and he still repeatedly lunges and growls and snaps at them. As for the woman walking by, he was tied up outside to play and broke off his chain and nipped her in the butt. I could hear him bark and could tell he was close enough to something to attack so I ran outside and got to him before he could do anything and the woman responded really well (thank god) so he stopped. A few days earlier he was playing outside and a neighbours shepherd got loose and came to our property and he fought it. 
Its just hard because he is so good with me, and I've got him so that when I'm right with him I can control him but he's too unpredictable otherwise, so I can't trust him in so many situations. I do realize that I am most likely the problem here, which is why I'm looking for homes that would be better for him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Where did you get this dog?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

That's sad for you, I know how attached to him you must be. If you're doing this for him, you're a wonderful person to put the pup first. This is a hurdle, at this age, while they're still young and foolish. This is probably the most challenging stage: after the landshark, and the older puppy - like when you got him. 

My first GSD hated children too, and he was an adult when I adopted him. But I knew he didn't like them, and I kept them apart, and I didn't have kids anywhere near me IRL, so it was simple. You don't have it that easy. But before you find him a new home, please be more careful with him. Please don't leave him tied up outside where he can be a danger to himself, and to others. This is really serious, when he's nipping people (anyone can come up to him) or he's fighting dogs (same thing can happen). You need to be aware that with the DOLA, your pup can be seized and PTS if something happens, please don't leave him unattended any more.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

There are trainers and then there are "trainers".

Sometimes when I hear who the trainers are, or some of the advice given, I shake my head . Honestly , some have no experience, no business , to take on problem dogs , some not even basic training.

If you are interested in having a good evaluation, good course of action to take with this dog I recommend that you take a drive out to 
Chris Rollux at Gemini training in Scarborough GeminiK9.com | Professional Dog Training Soultions The Gemini Way


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

First question is - do you have kids?

Next is are you willing to invest the time for handler training? Take Carmen up on her suggestion for an eval. A good trainer is going to work with your dog AND you, especially in aggression cases.

Next suggestion is some changes to the property. Fencing - at minimum 5 ft, preferably 6 ft or higher. Tying a dog like this out - as you found out - is only a matter of time before something happens. It doesn't have to be the full yard. Gates should have locks. Since you have nieces that come over, I would do something like a large run to the side or back half of the property that does NOT include the back door to avoid the kids accidentally going outside while he is in the yard. If he has to be inside while they are there, he is crated. He should be muzzle trained, so that when needed, he won't fight wearing a muzzle.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Toronto has a lot of by laws . I think the dog was in the front yard and there are definite height and material limitations to front yard fencing. Front yard for an urban dog with people rightfully passing by on the sidewalk is going to encourage the dog to make prey drive on them , excite him even more. He focuses on them approaching , gets into ready mode, barks and then gets satisfied when they carry on and walk away , or act surprised and quicken their pace . Even better in the dog's mind .
You know in the city , Toronto, you have to have safe access to your front door . 

Costco has seasonal sales of AKC approved kennels which are really sharp looking and very well built and economical . I am looking out for one myself , so if I do see them I can let you know .

OR go to Roma Fence Outdoor Dog Kennels - Roma Fence 

AKC Licensed Pro Breeder Welded Wire Modular Kennel Systems - Hoover Fence Company


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Please check out Gemini K9. I have heard ONLY great things about this group. A friend of mine trains there and loves it.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Another recommendation here for Gemini K9. Pando Stepanis from Olympus K9 also does dog evaluations for those deemed "dangerous" by by-law and for other owners who need their dogs evaluated. I've seen him evaluate two dogs and they were quite accurate evaluations.

Olympus K9 Services International - Call 1-866-242-7220 x.4101 | Home

If worse comes to worse and you need to rehome, the people at The Dog Rescuers INC are an AMAZING group of people. 

The Dog Rescuers Inc Oakville Ontario Burlington Hamilton Milton Toronto Mississauga Canada


----------

